# Delta stand for Delta 46-460, Is it worth it?



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

At near $200 not counting extension is it worth it, or should I just build my own out of 2×12's? Then there is the extension stand. I really don't like that center section unsupported with it added. Anyone have any experience using these stands.
Mark


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mark … My sentiments exactly. Plus, with these stands, where do you put your 'stuff'?

I opted for a shop-made stand (with drawers) ...









I built this thing so that, as my needs change, I can add more drawers for tools, chucks, and fixtures. The frame for this thing was built out of Douglas Fir 2×12 stock, cut and milled. The shelf and top are each made of 2 - 3/4" plywood sheets laminated together with hardboard (Masonite) surfaces. It is the perfect fit (for me) ... the spindle is exactly elbow height.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice lathe stand!


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

I've got one that I picked up for around $100 via an Amazon Warehouse Deal. It's okay, nothing to write home about, although at $200, not sure that I'd recommend it. Actually been considering making my own anyway to have a better place to store all my turning supplies.

Love the look of yours, TheDane!


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank All for your replies. After seeing TheDane's lathe stand I definitely am going to make my own. I'll probably make a permanent stand for the lathe and I have to figure out a way to add the extension on a temporary basis because of space limitations and the fact that I really don't think I'll be doing that many long projects.
Mark


----------



## uncledavid (Jun 24, 2013)

Dane's, I like that stand, very nice work, give's me some idea's….


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Dane's is AWESOME but if you want a quicker and less professional option consider this. Go to a architectural salvage company and pick up two or three kitchen base cabinets. Good ones can be affixed to one another and then an adjoining wall. Comes with drawers and you can load the bottom sections with sand.

Not the greatest…but a cheap and quick solution.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Just a quick word of advice … whatever you mount your lathe on, make sure the height of the cabinet/stand/whatever puts the headstock's drive center as close to the distance from your elbow to the floor as possible.

My stand is 31" tall, and the center of the headstock spur on my lathe is 15" above the top of the stand. I'm 6' tall, and my elbow is at about 46", which, for me is an ideal working height.

See: http://www.woodturningdesign.com/askdale/8/8.shtml


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advise on height. That is just what I needed.
Mark


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a Delta Stand and extension stand…just as gtbuss said, it is ok, nothing special….the fact that is is unsupported in middle is of little consequence though. It is very sturdy. I got it because it was smaller and I have too many tools for my storage space now. I also have a Rikon Midi on wheels and the two sets of legs fit together like a jigsaw puzzle and store nicely.

I put it on wheels which has made it too tall for me but a couple of inches. Danes bench is awesome (but what else would expect?) I just don't have room for the width. Also as described in Danes response in #7…measure and plan carefully so it is the right height.
Mike


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The verdict is out for me, thus far. All recent turning projects (learning/progressing) have only needed the first 16in, aka the basic lathe stand. I opened and checked out the extension stand components, but just have not gotten around to setting it up yet. Space is getting tight and for now, I can just waddle the lathe back and forth to where I need it.

Gerry has one heck of a setup! Wow!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Get a steel one welded up with plenty of support all the way across and incorporate all the things you need for turning- like tool storage, sandpaper storage,a place to keep the drive center and the chuck when they are not used, a light , measuring tools, jam chucks and other thing you use.That way is is not just a stand but a work station.
I made one and I just love it. The center of the spindle is at 41.5" from the floor- just how I like it.
Here is the project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49125

...............Jim


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-- That is one well-designed/built workstation!


----------

